# Verzweifle an Rolladensteuerung mit Logo



## eidunna (28 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe hier im Forum schon einige Steuerungen gefunden, aber noch nicht das wo ich grade dran am arbeiten bin.
Möchte mit einer Logo (habe 20 Aus und 22 Eingänge),
meine Rolladen fahren.
Es gibt in jedem Zimmer einen Taster (Schließer) und im Wohnzimmer einen Zentraltaster.
Es soll jetzt so sein das wenn der Taster betätigt wird der Rolladen runter fährt.
Wenn der Taster beim laufen nochmal betägt wird soll der Rolladen stehen bleiben.
Beim nächsten Tasten hochfahren.
Fährt der Rolladen ganz zu, soll beim nächsten Tasten wieder hochgefahren werden. 
Das wollte ich über eine Zeit realisieren (nach 30sec. zurücksetzen). 
Im Wohnzimmer habe ich Led´s zur Statusanzeige sollte ein Rolladen auf statt zu fahren kann von dort gestoppt, und in die andere Richtung gefahren werden (Taster hängen parrallel).
Jetzt zum Schmankerl es soll auch noch eine Automatik mit rein, wo die Rolladen über eine Uhr, und einen Dämmerungsschalter gefahren werden, sollte niemand Zuhause sein.
Bin langsam aber am Verzweifel, wenn die  eine Funktion da ist klappt bei der anderen etwas nicht.
Hat da event. jemand mit großem Horizont eine Lösung??

Danke im Vorraus eidunna:s18:


----------



## edison (28 März 2008)

Erwartest Du eine Komplettlösung oder zeigst Du uns, was bereits vorhanden ist?


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2008)

*nich schon wieder* 

für edi: *ACK*


----------



## rkoe1 (29 März 2008)

Hallo,
was funktioniert denn nicht?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 März 2008)

hallo,
selbst wenn du eine 0ba5 logo hast kannst du nur 24eingänge und 16ausgänge bearbeiten soviel zu dem   und nun


----------



## edison (29 März 2008)

Die Fragestellung hört sich ja schonmal an, als wenn das Gedankengut hintersteckt.
Darauf könnte man sicherlich aufbauen.

@eidunna - lass mal Dein Programm sehen


----------



## nade (29 März 2008)

> (Taster hängen parrallel).


 
Welche Taster? Eine SPS ist kein EIB, was schon bei der Nennung der Eingänge klar sein müßte.. 
Ein Taster, also Quasi aufgebaut wie bei einem Rolltor...
Zähler und Vergleicher 1* tasten= AUF 2* tasten= STOP 3* tasten= AB 4* tasten= STOP und alles nach Ablauf der Fahrtzeit, besser 1min resetet um immer wieder wieder geichen Anlaufzustand zu haben.. 
Dies sind jetzt nur Denkanstöße, das hier hat als zusammenhängende Progversion auch noch Denkfehler die erst mit hinterfragen des Zustandes für einen Einzelnen Rolladen mal zusammen und in eine sinnvolle Reiehnfolge gebracht werden müßte.
Daneben noch Flipflop oder RS BAusteine.. Viel spaß beim basteln. 
Mir fehlt mom für sowas fertig zu programieren die Muße...


----------



## EasyRider (29 März 2008)

eidunna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe hier im Forum schon einige Steuerungen gefunden, aber noch nicht das wo ich grade dran am arbeiten bin.
> Möchte mit einer Logo (habe 20 Aus und 22 Eingänge),
> meine Rolladen fahren.
> Es gibt in jedem Zimmer einen Taster (Schließer) und im Wohnzimmer einen Zentraltaster.


Wie viele Zimmer, wie viele Rolladen?



eidunna schrieb:


> Es soll jetzt so sein das wenn der Taster betätigt wird der Rolladen runter fährt.
> Wenn der Taster beim laufen nochmal betägt wird soll der Rolladen stehen bleiben.
> Beim nächsten Tasten hochfahren.
> Fährt der Rolladen ganz zu, soll beim nächsten Tasten wieder hochgefahren werden.


Soll nicht das Problem sein, wo liegen Endschalter?
Wenn keine hast S.U.




eidunna schrieb:


> Fährt der Rolladen ganz zu, soll beim nächsten Tasten wieder hochgefahren werden.
> Das wollte ich über eine Zeit realisieren (nach 30sec. zurücksetzen).


Ohne Endschalter kannste proggen wie blöd, Timer, Werte vergleichen und und und.
Hat das ne Logo überhaupt drauf?
Hab mit dem "Spielzeug" bisher noch nichts machen müssen/können.



eidunna schrieb:


> Jetzt zum Schmankerl es soll auch noch eine Automatik mit rein, wo die Rolladen über eine Uhr, und einen Dämmerungsschalter gefahren werden, sollte niemand Zuhause sein.


Das ist das geringste Problem, 2 Eingänge, diese proggen und fertig



eidunna schrieb:


> Bin langsam aber am Verzweifel, wenn die  eine Funktion da ist klappt bei der anderen etwas nicht.



Wo ist denn der Code dazu, ohne wird Dir wohl niemand helfen können.
Glaub net das sich jemand hinsetzt und Dir ne Komplettlösung macht.


----------



## GLT (30 März 2008)

EasyRider schrieb:


> Ohne Endschalter kannste proggen wie blöd, Timer, Werte vergleichen und und und.
> Hat das ne Logo überhaupt drauf?


Rolladenantriebe haben in der Regel integrierte Endlagenschalter.

Werte vergleichen, Timer, Takten, Zeitschaltuhr - ist grundsätzlich kein Problem wobei man natürlich nicht unerwähnt lassen darf, dass einerseits das passende Gerät (wegen Uhr) ausgewählt werden muss und andererseits die Bausteinanzahl im Vergleich zu anderen Steuerungen eingeschränkt ist - dafür kost das Ding aber auch nur nen Bruchteil  

@eidunna
Ob sich die Aufgabe mit der vorhandenen Steuerung lösen lässt, hängt in der Tat davon ab, um wieviele Rolläden/Zimmer es sich handelt - die HW-Ausstattung ermöglicht hier keine Abschätzung.

Mit einem Taster Auf/Zu/Stopp für jeweilig 1 Motor ist kein Problem - dafür könntest Du als Ansatz auch die Schaltung "Komfortlicht" (hab ich hier mal reingestellt) als Ansatz nehmen. Jeweils ein langer Tastendruck löst Fahraktion, ein kurzer Tastendruck Stoppaktion aus. Du musst natürlich die letzte Ation "speichern", damit die richtige Richtung gewählt wird.

Zentralaktion könntest Du über ein OR-Netz bei den jeweiligen Ausgängen realisieren, wobei Du dafür natürlich nur eine Signalflanke auslösen darfst.


----------



## eidunna (31 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> selbst wenn du eine 0ba5 logo hast kannst du nur 24eingänge und 16ausgänge bearbeiten soviel zu dem   und nun



Werde die Stockwerke auftrennen, und eine zweite  Logo mit insgesamt 8 Ausgängen für mein erstes OG verwenden. Unten eine mit  ingesamt  10  Augänge.
Danke für den hinweiß.


----------



## eidunna (31 März 2008)

GLT schrieb:


> Rolladenantriebe haben in der Regel integrierte Endlagenschalter.
> 
> Werte vergleichen, Timer, Takten, Zeitschaltuhr - ist grundsätzlich kein Problem wobei man natürlich nicht unerwähnt lassen darf, dass einerseits das passende Gerät (wegen Uhr) ausgewählt werden muss und andererseits die Bausteinanzahl im Vergleich zu anderen Steuerungen eingeschränkt ist - dafür kost das Ding aber auch nur nen Bruchteil
> 
> ...




Kannst Du mir den Link zu der Lösung zusenden! 
Habe alle meine Versuche gelöscht, war so viel MÜLL
dabei das ich selber keinen Durchblick mehr hatte.
Werde mich aber diese Woche nochmal hinsetzen und tüfteln.
Habe bis jetzt nur vorhandene Programme erweitert oder geändert, aber noch nie etwas von Grund auf Projektiert.
Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.
Werde zwei Logos einsetzen um alle Rolos fahren zu können.
Im OG eine mit 8Ausgängen und im EG eine mit 10.

Danke Eidunna


----------



## edison (31 März 2008)

eidunna schrieb:


> Werde zwei Logos einsetzen um alle Rolos fahren zu können.
> Im OG eine mit 8Ausgängen und im EG eine mit 10.


 
Für das Geld gibts schon eine richtige SPS - das ist Dir klar oder?


----------



## nade (1 April 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Für das Geld gibts schon eine richtige SPS - das ist Dir klar oder?



Das Problem wird dann nur noch wenn nötig der Programieradapter/Kabel und die Software werden... 
Ansonst geb ich dir da Recht.
Gibts da nicht noch wen der Kleinsteuerungen Kaskadieren kann bis zu über 400 Ein und Ausgängen?
Ach ja wenn du eh neu dazu kaufen mußt, glaube das Wochenende und die Woche drauf, also nächste Woche, ist die Light and Building in Frankfurt, guck da mal vorbei da gibts immer was brauchbares zu finden.


----------



## SAM (1 April 2008)

*Rolladensteuerung mit LOGO!*

-Hallo Nade,
habe für einenFreunfd bereits eine Steuerung eingestezt (LOGO OBA5)
er hat 6 Fenster mit Rollos angesteuert.
Gleichzeitig besteht ein Zentrales Hoch/Runter Tastenfeld (2 Taster)
und eine Jahreszeitschaltuhr (alle Fenster werde morgen/abend gemeisam
hoch-oder runtergefahren.

Bei Interesse einfach melden   

Gruß
SAM


----------



## eidunna (1 April 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Für das Geld gibts schon eine richtige SPS - das ist Dir klar oder?



Nicht ganz  brauche bei einer S7 noch Relais da alles über 230V läuft und da ist man schnell bei 6/7€ pro. 
Relais. Die Steuerung so kostet mich ca. 350€ Prog. Kabel und PG habe ich von einem Kollegen geliehen.


----------



## edison (1 April 2008)

eidunna schrieb:


> Nicht ganz brauche bei einer S7 noch Relais da alles über 230V läuft und da ist man schnell bei 6/7€ pro.
> Relais. Die Steuerung so kostet mich ca. 350€ Prog. Kabel und PG habe ich von einem Kollegen geliehen.


 
Wohl war, komme mit einer CPU115 + EM123 (macht 24DI + 24 DO) auf ca 500,-+
Dafür wär die Software kostenlos und das Kabel kann man selbst löten.
Relais gibts bei Rinck als 8er Block - das wird etwas günstiger


----------



## GLT (1 April 2008)

eidunna schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir den Link zu der Lösung zusenden!


Beim Komfortlicht gings nur darum, mit einem Taster verschiedene Aktionen auszulösen  Deshalb für Dich auch nur als Ansatz (für die Taster) geeignet.


----------

